# Before I post a clip.....



## Franc0 (Sep 25, 2009)

What would you really like to see me post clip wise?


----------



## K831 (Oct 9, 2009)

masterfinger said:


> What would you really like to see me post clip wise?



I like clips of mitt work, bag work and sparring. Clips that show your techniques in application.

Given the unique blend of styles listed on your website, clips that showed techniques blending JKD, Silat, Russian combatives etc, with an explanation of which part is from which style, and why....would be interesting.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2009)

Anything with chicks in bathing suits.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 9, 2009)

i applaud you sir, & would like to subscribe to your newsletter.  

jf


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice website!


----------

